# Metigoshe



## SK northern pike (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Folks.
Any word on how the ice conditions are on Metigoshe?
Never ice fished it before but had luck in the summer.
Do the bluegills tend to frequent the same areas in the winter as the summer?

Is it a fairly safe lake to drive on or are there springs/points that one needs to be aware of?
I'm hoping to try it in a week or two.
Rediculously thick ice up here in Saskatchewan this winter. :roll: 
Thanks for any information that you can provide.


----------

